# hp touchsmart lQ500.es drivers problems



## sho-gun (Oct 8, 2008)

Hello
i just bought hp touchsmart lQ500 with vista preinstalled but as the majority of people do not like to use vista so i am trying to dowgrade to xp but i have problem to find drivers.. i even purchased an program named driver detective but it didnt found video,audio and many others drivers and the ones found do not seams the right ones... i ll apreciate help :wink:
thanks you


----------



## sho-gun (Oct 8, 2008)

Hello
here i post the report of everest and another program for help who will want to help me.. 
thanks in advance


----------



## sho-gun (Oct 8, 2008)

intel 82801HB ICH8 hight definition audio, someone can help me to find this driver coz i cannot find it.. or is coz i am not an girl that noone start help me yet :4-thatsba.. coz i saw in other post started from a girl people run to help she after few time 
plz help ray:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Sho-gun,
It is not an issue if you are a girl or boy. 
This PC is not made for XP drivers and finding the correct drivers to get this up and running 100% is almost impossible. HP has yet to provide the correct drivers for XP.
Here is the specs on you system:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...79&lc=en&dlc=fr&cc=fr&product=3747433&lang=fr
I have found a thread that addresses some of your issues, but read through the thread as not all the drivers work:
http://forums11.itrc.hp.com/service...47626+1223521569643+28353475&threadId=1265807

At this point in time I do not think you will get this PC running XP at 100%.
Hope this helps,
Bill


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

First I'd like to say, I noticed from the everest report that you have 4GB of memory, so it's best if you use a 64-bit operating system (XP 64-bit or Vista 64-bit) to use the whole 4GB. If you use a 32-bit OS, you'll only see between 3 and 3.5GB at most. On the other hand, it's generally agreed there aren't as many drivers for Windows XP 64-bit edition (it seemed like a "test" OS Microsoft released, without any real future).
I presume though that you have the 32-bit version of XP (that's why you found most of your drivers), so I'll look for drivers in that direction.

I see your hard drive is SATA, so when you boot from your XP CD, it most likely won't detect a hard drive (XP doesn't support SATA drives natively). You'll need to press F6 at start time and provide drivers on a floppy disk. The tool on this page will make the floppy for you:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...&OSFullName=Windows* XP Professional&lang=eng
If you don't have a floppy drive built-in, you can get an external USB one.
Alternatively, you can get into your BIOS and make the SATA controller act like a PATA one (the setting may be named "legacy IDE", "SATA native mode off", or "AHCI")

I also notice you have a 500GB hard drive. You'll need your XP CD to have SP1 integrated or higher. If it's an XP CD without any service pack, you should learn to slipstream:
http://www.helpwithwindows.com/WindowsXP/Slipstreaming_Windows_XP_Service_Pack_3.html

For the nVidia 9300M GS you can try this driver:
http://www.notebookforums.com/thread213911.html

For audio, you'll need to have SP3 installed. If you don't have it, you can get this patch from Microsoft
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/888111/
Then you can install the audio driver from here
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...cc=us&swItem=ob-54886-1&jumpid=reg_R1002_USEN

For wired networking, the everest report says you have either a Realtek RTL8168C or RTL8111C. You'll have to find out which one you have.
For the 8111C, get this driver
http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...d=5&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false (Get the WinXP/WinServer 2003 driver)
Couldn't find a specific download for the 8168C on the realtek site.
If it doesn't work, or you want one for the 8168C, try this instead:
http://www.radarsync.com/driver/d275761-realtek_rtl8168c_p_8111c_p_pci_e_gigabit_ethernet_nic

For your wireless card, you seem to have a Ralink RT2790 (that's from the everest report - the vista driver from hp says RT2860)
Go to this page
http://www.ralinktech.com/ralink/Home/Support/Windows.html
and click on the third box with the red text from the top (the one that has RT2790/RT2860 listed).
I tested a similar driver earlier from Ralink (on the HP site), and it required at least SP2, so I'd upgrade to SP2 or SP3 before installing it just in case; if you're lazy and went ahead anyway without SP2/3, and it didn't work, then install SP2 or SP3.

For the TV tuner you seem to have an AVerMedia A326. You can try this download
http://www.avermedia-usa.com/avertv/Support/Download.aspx?Type=APDriver&tab=APDriver&id=442
I'd probably try the Dell drivers first for "AVerMedia AVerTV Hybrid NanoExpress DVB-T" (R175809.exe)
If that doesn't work, get the "1.3.0.58_SwEncoders_3.0.1.0" for WinMCE2005.

That's probably a tad more than what you requested, but it could come in handy should someone seek these at a later time. Let us know if it works.

P.S: I noticed all the drivers on the HP site for this product are for Vista 64-bit only! Never seen HP do that before!


----------



## sho-gun (Oct 8, 2008)

hello
thank you to bill and blah789 for the support but before read your post and after spoke with hp support i reinstalled vista 64 bit coz they told me this pc is only made for work with vista! :sigh:
i would like to test it with an 64 bit xp but i have not it and dowload it from teh net i dont trust coz of virus, do you know where i can get an clean xp 64 bit? even an unattended edition that you know is clear adn good? i also would like to know if there is any program for vista that will let me know to install xp on another partition so i ll have vista and xp on same pc.. so i ll finally test the driver you posted me..
thank you again :wave:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

First off, you need to purchase or have a LEGAL version of an Operating System for us to help you with the installation. TSF can not and will not assist in any illegal action.
It is against the RULES:

"ILLEGAL ACTIVITIES 

Users may not post hacks, cracks, or give instruction how to pirate any type of software, or anything similar, in any forum of TSF. We do not condone, support or give instruction on any illegal activity pertaining to computer systems, computer hardware, computer software programs or computer related activities. Included in this group of activities are requests for help to circumvent system admin passwords or Administrator settings on networks. We do understand that the majority of requests may be legitimate, but we do not have the means to discern these from non-legitimate requests."

As far as dual booting Vista and XP this may help you:
http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_vista_and_xp_with_vista_installed_first__the_stepbystep_guide.htm

Bill


----------



## sho-gun (Oct 8, 2008)

buddy xp is not for sell anymore! at least in my country.. that is what they told me on shop when i was trying to buy an legal xp copy. so the only way to get xp is dowload from the internet i think, isnt it?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

You may not be able to purchase it at the retail level (a store) but you can find it on the net:
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...ODE=NEXTAG&cm_mmc_o=2mHCjCWw0fzTCjCVqHCjCdwwp
or
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116378
Hope this helps.
Bill


----------



## sho-gun (Oct 8, 2008)

I created partition on the hd with gparted (cool program) and know going to install xp following the tuto link you gave me.. will let know after running xp how the drivers you posted will work.
thanks for the support


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Let us know how you are making out.
Bill


----------



## sho-gun (Oct 8, 2008)

For audio, you'll need to have SP3 installed. If you don't have it, you can get this patch from Microsoft
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/888111/
Then you can install the audio driver from here
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport...reg_R1002_USEN

hello i am installing drivers and this one you posted is not compatible..


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Sho-gun,
Did the UAA driver install?
This has to be installed first.
Try a manual install of the sound driver.
Bill


----------



## sho-gun (Oct 8, 2008)

BCCOMP said:


> Hi Sho-gun,
> Did the UAA driver install?
> This has to be installed first.
> Try a manual install of the sound driver.
> Bill


Hi Bill,
No i didnt install the UAA diver coz i cannot find them.. the only one page where i found them (http://drivers.softpedia.com/progDo...for-High-Definition-Audio-Download-42031.html) is giving error when try to dowload..
i also would like to know how i can know if all driver for all hardware has been installed?
I also noted that the quality of the colors have not that brilliance like on vista, but instead are opaque .. how to fix it? coz that brilliance do not make tired the eyes.
thanks for help


----------



## sho-gun (Oct 8, 2008)

Hello,
I installed this UAA driver motherboard_driver_audio_realtek_azalia and then reinstalled again this driver http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport...reg_R1002_USEN but still it say hardware not compatible..
thanks


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Did you manually install the driver or run the setup file?
Bill


----------



## sho-gun (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi
i runned the set up ...


----------



## sho-gun (Oct 8, 2008)

BCCOMP said:


> Did you manually install the driver or run the setup file?
> Bill


HI,
I can't install manyally coz the driver i dowloaded are just one installer..


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Extract (unzip) the driver to a folder(name it Audio)
Go to the device manager and right click on the Audio error>update driver.
Direct it so that windows will search the Audio folder you made.
Bill


----------



## sho-gun (Oct 8, 2008)

BCCOMP said:


> Extract (unzip) the driver to a folder(name it Audio)
> Go to the device manager and right click on the Audio error>update driver.
> Direct it so that windows will search the Audio folder you made.
> Bill


Hello,
i done it and dosent work with those drivers..


----------

